# Sapo ADSL - It is just me ?



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

I received a SMS ? from Sapo informing myself that on 06.11.09 my internet conection would be "down" from 6am to 8 am,great I thought at last there doing something about there lousy service .
Oh was I wrong !!! 
0n 09.11.09 I contacted them by email & complained that the service was even worse & instead of having to restart every 30 min's to pick up the conection again it was down to every 10-15 mins.

I received just before Xmas a NEW Modem + a CD for Windows Vista ??
My system is Windows XP & they where informed of this in on 03.1209.

As of today after 23 mails with 8 different thread ref's back & forth nothing has been resolved.
HELP


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

We too are in Alcobaca and we have a dreadful service from SAPO, slooooooooooooooow is not the word for it. We do not have the same problems as you though. I would recommend going into the PT shop to complain.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

silvers said:


> We too are in Alcobaca and we have a dreadful service from SAPO, slooooooooooooooow is not the word for it. We do not have the same problems as you though. I would recommend going into the PT shop to complain.


Hi. Silvers . I have lived in various parts of Portugal for over two decades working as a Source/Export/QC Agent & one thing I have sadly learnt is that here in Portugal a "Client" is somebody who is "tolerated" 
To be honest PT are just not interested


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

PT online maybe, but the people in the store in Caldas are a different animal altogether. Give them a go.


----------



## matthewhowse (Oct 10, 2009)

*Ok*



Ingles said:


> I received a SMS ? from Sapo informing myself that on 06.11.09 my internet conection would be "down" from 6am to 8 am,great I thought at last there doing something about there lousy service .
> Oh was I wrong !!!
> 0n 09.11.09 I contacted them by email & complained that the service was even worse & instead of having to restart every 30 min's to pick up the conection again it was down to every 10-15 mins.
> 
> ...


Well i saw you messege on the forums and i dident get a text messege im a bit of a tech guy so i chect our internet history log time (Time internet has been conected) and found that we were cut off for only Ten mins im confused but i hope this helped


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I too am fed up wit the service sapo give.

We only receive 512 mb but still charge at their lowest rate of 2mb!!

I now cannot use Outlook to send or receive email from my laptop!

If there was a decent alternative i would be first in line.


----------

